# Small Hammergrip Splitframe Present from Noobshooter



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I wanted to show you this gorgeous slingshot I just received from Noobshooter. I knew something was coming, but he didn't show me any pictures and it's taken FOREVER in the post and we've both been anxious for it to arrive.

So, it finally got here, opened it and was surprised how compact it was and how great it feels in the hand.






I'll take some pics of it tomorrow, and show how she shoots! It'll need the sunlight to pick up the colours properly.

Thanks again, Noobshooter - she's really pretty, and will be shot regularly!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Noob is da man!!!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Turns out it's possibly burbinga, with a maple burl palm swell. The joints are perfect.

He's finished it with Tru Oil and Canuba wax. I'm surprised - I've gotta lift my game, my natural finishes aren't anywhere near this nice


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

sweet little shooter! almost as sweet as that jacket you're wearing


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good there ABZ and the slingshot is really cool to. 

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> sweet little shooter! almost as sweet as that jacket you're wearing


Ha, I was riding my motorcycle up the driveway, and I checked the mail (again) if anything was waiting for me. Boom, two packages. u-turn, tore open the package and gave my phone to Rose to get the video. I'm still wearing my laptop bag haha. Got back on my bike and went to uni straight after this


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Buns, you are a fortunate fellow. That is one fine slinger, and the noob really did a masterful job making it. Kudos to you both.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree, very nice. Gorgeous, Noob. Thanks for sharing, Buns.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice looking shooter you got, but thank God, I do NOT have to wear that type of clothing ever here, ever.

Back to the slingshot, again it look beautiful, the palm swell looks it will fit like a glove. You are a lucky man.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone on a motorcycle should wear protective gear, Allan.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Didn't mean the motor cycle, meant the cold.

Sorry mate, and agree entirely.

Cheers Allan


----------

